# Mould in microworm culture?



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

So, the other day, I started a new microworm culture from my other one.
But the thing is. It's got mold in it! All around the sides!
Should I throw that one out and start another one?
The microworms are still multiplying and there is lots.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I have heard of people scooping mold out and their cultures being fine, but it depends on the mold. My personal experience with it has been bad, all my cultures have died :/ So you may just want to toss it.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Yup, I think I will do that - I've started another culture off of my starter culture today. 

I am really sad about this one getting mold - this culture went REALLY well. Multiplied heaps etc.

Thank you


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

My cultures also have mold in it when very moist.
I usually toss it away when i saw mold in it.


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

when culturing mircoworm what should the temperature be at? I might want to start culturing them also.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Just put them in a warm place like the sides of the fridge.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah room temp is fine. As with most worms they'll breed faster at higher temps though, so low-mid 70's would be great.


----------

